# Chivoville - our little place on the edge of the desert...



## Chivoville (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi - I am slowly making my way through the journals and have decided to start one of our own


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 6, 2015)

Well Howdy!  Welcome from another Texan and I'd be so GLAD to send you some of my  mud...  

Love your new barn, and I think your house is charming!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 6, 2015)

A couple of things.
1. The goat houses in your avatar makes me think you are pretty handy.  They look great.
2. Your house is charming.
3. Beautiful barn.
4. I sure wish I could send some rain your way.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 7, 2015)

Small world, isn't it?   We might be ex-neighbors, lol!  While I am in the Alvin area now, I didn't grow up here.  However, I've lived here more than half of my life now.  My daughter lived in the San Antonio area for several years so I've made more than a few road trips in that direction.  I like that area, but it does seem to have a shortfall of rain!  (which sounds real good right now!)


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 12, 2015)

I love your pony and cart.  I really need to do something with my little monsters besides feed them, lol.  I'm sure my grandkids would love a little cart!  And, and, and.....there's no mud at your place.  That's it - I'm moving!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 12, 2015)

Chivoville said:


> We bought the original little flock off of craigslist (there will be an ongoing craigslist theme in this journal - DH is addicted to the farm and garden section!)



Love your journal!  And totally understand the addiction to craigslist    .  I check the 'farm and garden' section first, then the free section.  And I do searches for stuff I'm interested in.  I got my first two ewes off CL, and lots of stuff for the farm and yard.  I got great deals on a spinning wheel, loom and drum carder.  A few years ago I got a free mini horse (behavior problems), he is quite well behaved now and I trained him to pull a cart.  Last year I got another free mini horse, also a behavior problem child, worse than my first one - this coming summer I will work more on her re-training.

Harley and Rusty look really nice!  I'll look forward to following your journal.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 12, 2015)

just started reading your journal and am enjoying it immensely.  I sympathize with your drought.  we are still about 10"  low on our yearly rain but nothing like youall.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 13, 2015)

I have three totally useless mini's.  They're not tiny and could easily handle a cart.  Someday I'll retire and maybe have time to play around more with the horses.  The baby in this picture is about 8 years old now and is a total spoiled snot!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 13, 2015)

You are correct... I should have said "totally jobless" mini's.  They do make me smile a lot, cuss a lot, and just generally keep me on my toes!

The baby was totally fun - I could pick her up and carry her around.  And, she's turned into a total snot, lol.  Nope - she's not spoiled!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2015)

The minis are so cute!  I want one, but my vet ( who is primarily an equine vet and raises Paso Finos) says the minis have a lot of health issues.  Is he right?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 22, 2015)

My mini's have been totally healthy except for their feet.  They can founder on grass alone.  Last year my youngest mare had a problem with founder.  I was extremely worried, but found a good farrier and she's fine now.  This year, I've got them in a small area and their access to spring grass will be limited.  

I know that some have really bad teeth, but except for one slightly crooked tooth on my older mare, that has never caused a problem, we haven't had any issues with their teeth. 

We've had no colic, no birthing problems at all.  Mine are little stinkers though.  One day they love me and the next day I'm the boogie man, lol!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 7, 2017)

You might be surprised how interesting your journal is to a whole lot of folks.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 7, 2017)

So sorry about Rusty! 

I'm with Mike - you'd be surprised how we all like to follow each other's journey. Glad to see you back!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 7, 2017)

It is unfortunate that things have slowed down some for ya, and ya are missing the aid of the DH there. Life seems to enjoy throwing curve balls at us all and over the span of years, many adjustments are made. There are many here that are standing in those "Shoes", so ya are certainly among company here. We support, encourage, and push each other and are understanding to the many situations that can and will occur from time to time. Ya never know just how helpful ya can be to another with your experiences and knowledge gathered thru the years, so tho ya may not have a ton of things going on each day....you are Valuable....and we sure enjoy the company....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 7, 2017)

Your journal is interesting


----------

